# System Six lower bearing help!



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Easton EC90 SL Taper fork for my System Six. 

From what I have read, Cannondale uses a slightly different size crown race and it will not work on the Easton fork.

Does anybody know what lower bearing/crown race besides the factory one is compatible with the System Six head tube?

Will any of these work?
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...eadsets/Cane-Creek-Lower-Headset-Assembly.htm


Thanks!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> I got a Easton EC90 SL Taper fork for my System Six.
> 
> From what I have read, Cannondale uses a slightly different size crown race and it will not work on the Easton fork.
> 
> ...


AvantDale, my friend has a System Six with an Easton fork. I thought maybe this thread could help?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=238009&highlight=system


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I called Cannondale and they told me that the lower bearings are 45/45 ACB and has an outer diameter of 52mm. I found a FSA Orbit CF-40 that has matching numbers. Crossing my fingers that it works.


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

AvantDale,

I'm the friend skaruda_23 was referring to. I think any FSA headset with a 39.8mm crown race and 45/45 ACB should work with the Systemsix frame and Easton EC90 SL Taper fork. When I was building up my Systemsix a few months ago, I purchased a complete headset from a Cannondale dealer, but I had to buy a separate crown race from a local Trek store. Apparently, Trek uses 39.8mm crown races on its newer Madones. Here's some pics of my bike with the Easton fork installed. I found a rare version of the fork with a gloss finish and red/silver decals that matches the Systemsix's color scheme perfectly. Hope this helps!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm going to order the lower bearing tomorrow.

I was kinda bummed that the fork has a matte finish.

The fork flows very well with the look of your bike! The large fork blades go well with the System's large tubing.

A big thank you to you both!:thumbsup:

-Lee


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Finally put the fork on. Got an FSA 1.5 to 1/18 headset and just used the lowers. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Avantdale, be sure to post some pics of your bike with the new Easton taper fork. I'm curious to see how the matte carbon finish looks on a Systemsix.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Heres a quick pic. The low light doesn't really show the contrast between the gloss and flat too well.


----------

